
Show HN: Wiby – Search engine for lightweight, unbloated, old school websites - ehonda
https://wiby.me
======
ehonda
Couple extra bits of info:

I made this for two reasons:

1, I am kind of bored of the current web, I think its too commercialized, full
of click bait, and bloated cookie-cutter pages.

2, I'm nostalgic for the magic of the early web and I wanted to see if I could
recapture some of that.

The index is still pretty small, it's not meant to answer specific technical
questions like Google can, it's more of an escape. Hopefully you will get
relevant search results, and this will improve as the index grows.

Lastly if you happen to know any lightweight websites, feel free to submit
them. Thanks for checking it out :)

------
chatmasta
It’s cool, I really like the “Surprise Me” feature. I feel like that’s better
than the search, which as you said is sort of half-baked (understandable!)

I didn’t know what to search for so I used that feature. It would be cool if
you implemented a stumbleupon interface and framed the content with another
“surprise me again” link at the top.

